# Fotos de Salta Argentina



## Guillermo Gerchen (Sep 20, 2004)

Hola a todos amigos peruanos, por si no me conocen, mi nombre es Guillermo, vivo en Salta Argentina y quisiera compartir con ustedes unas fotos de mi ciudad:

Vista del centro de la ciudad:



Vistas de la zona norte de la ciudad:





Calle centrica:



Banco de la Nación Argentina:



Teleferico y abajo la ciudad:



Nuevo estadio Padre Martearena:



Hotel de categoria en el centro de la ciudad:



Banco Salta y al lado la catedral:



Arquitectura tipica:



Museo de arte contemporaneo:



Centro Cultural America:



Paseo Güemes, una de las zonas residenciales más importantes de la ciudad:



Alto Noa Shopping:



Torres Balcarce, unas de las más altas:



Hotel en San Lorenzo, a 12 km del centro de la ciudad:



Vista nocturna del centro:



Iglesia San Francisco:



Nueva peatonal Mitre:



Vista de la Iglesia San Francisco desde el teleferico:



Bueno amigos eso fue todo, espero que les gusten


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Hola Guillermo! Que linda tu ciudad! Gracias por compartir tus fotos con nosotros!

Bienvenido a Incascrapers!


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

HOLA GUILLERMO ME ENCANTO TU CIUDAD ESTA LINDA CHE.... BIENBENIDO SEAS AL FORO PERUANO....ESPERO QUE NOS VISITES CON FRECUENCIA....SALUDOS...


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

DEJAME DECIRTE CON SINCERIDAD QUE TU CIUDAD ME ENCANTO MUCHO, GOZA DE UNA RICA ARQUITECTURA Y LUCE BASTANTE ACOGEDORA !!!! GRACIAS POR COMPARTIR TUS FOTOS !!!


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

Gracias por mostrarnos tu ciudad, me gusto mucho.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Que bonita tu ciudad. La Iglesia de San Francisco me gusto mucho porque muestra su buena cantidad de detalle. Saludos y gracias por mostrar fotos tan bonitas.


----------

